# DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/dpp-4-0-eos-utility-3-0-available-for-download/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/dpp-4-0-eos-utility-3-0-available-for-download/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Download links to the new EOS Utility and DPP have been posted by Canon Australia. You must enter a serial number from a “compatible body” to download the programs. For the moment, only the latest full frame bodies qualify for the free download.</p>
<p><b style="color: #222222;">Compatible Bodies</b></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 1D C</li>
<li>EOS 1D X</li>
<li>EOS 5D Mark III</li>
<li>EOS 6D</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;">I had expected that all EOS DSLR users would be able to use the program, but also assumed there were some features that would only be available to “compatible body” users. Unfortunately, it looks like I was mistaken. DPP 4 will not open RAW files from incompatible bodies. So if you do not own one of Canon’s current full-frame bodies, you’re stuck using version 3.x instead.</p>
<p>From the viewpoint of someone who uses a 5D Mark III as a primary body and a 7D as a backup, I find this to be very inconvenient. It means that I have to keep two versions of DPP installed on my computer if I want to use the latest features while still being able to edit my backup body RAW files.</p>
<p>I hope Canon reconsiders this new software strategy. [Sean]</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0200372802.html" target="_blank">Download DPP & EOS Utility Here</a></strong></p>
<p><em>DPP 4.0 will only be compatible with a 64-bit OS, such as Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, as well as Mac OS X 10.8 and 10.9.</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

The link above was just for DPP. The EOS software is available here:
http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0200373002.html


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

CAMERA COMPATIBILITY AND OS SUPPORT 

At launch, DPP 4.0 is compatible with Canon’s current range of full-frame DSLRs, including the EOS-1D X, EOS-1D C, EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 6D. For other models, an update of DPP 3.14 will be released. 

Please note: DPP 4.0 will be compatible only with 64-bit OS, such as Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, plus Mac OS X 10.8 and 10.9.


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

That 3.14 upgrade is very vague.... they don't mention what to expect...just that it will be updated.


----------



## neni (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

And Adobe says: "Thank you, Canon."


----------



## johnhenry (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Nice of Canon to hobble the actual utility of their downloads. Why did I bother paying for a 7D?

Maybe some hacking is in order?


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

This is bizarre.

So thankful for Lightroom.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Wow. Locking out software for NEW hardware isn't a new concept, but this update had high hopes for Canon and their brand. This could have made me less reliant on Adobe products for my photo usage, but that does not look like it will be the case. Canon has firmly planted themselves as a hardware manufacturer with this restriction. 

I love Adobe Camera RAW, but I'm on CS6. Haven't yet moved to the Creative Cloud subscription model, but looking like the true options for my needs are thin at best. Relying on old technology moving forward isn't going to cut it. Watching their keynote now - may be buying really soon...


----------



## Frodo (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Canon has deliberately locked me, as an owner of a 5DII and 7D, out of its own software. I can't imagine that there are specific firmware features of the new cameras that would rely on a specific version of DPP. Even if this were the case, other processing software provides updates for specific cameras.

This is clearly a deliberate decision, probably by the marketing team.

In any case, I have Lightroom, which I've had since day one (actually before then, with Raw Shooter).


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>From the viewpoint of someone who uses a 5D Mark III as a primary body and a 7D as a backup, I find this to be very inconvenient. It means that I have to keep two versions of DPP installed on my computer if I want to use the latest features while still being able to edit my backup body RAW files.</p>



well it does say "AT LAUNCH"

I'm sure they wanted to limit the initial launch rollout and bug fixing. Especially on a re-write.

i suspect they'll add further support as time goes on - Alot of us are in the same predicament. not to mention historical archives of CR2 files from as far back as the original Rebel and 10D for me.

it could be that the special algorithms in the CR2 files are different between crop and sensor cameras - who knows. it's curious they only support full frame for now.

however I'm seriously pleased by what i see out of this - it is a dramatic improvement in speed over the orginal 3.x DPP. 

Looking forward to more cameras being added in short order.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Frodo said:


> Canon has deliberately locked me, as an owner of a 5DII and 7D, out of its own software. I can't imagine that there are specific firmware features of the new cameras that would rely on a specific version of DPP. Even if this were the case, other processing software provides updates for specific cameras.
> 
> This is clearly a deliberate decision, probably by the marketing team.



Actually it's probably more limiting the scope of the rollout after a mass re-write of the application.

Speaking from experience, you atypically don't release to 50 million customers in one shot for a major re-write. 

That would be idiotic.

this way they can work out the major kinks, and release on a more sane approach.


----------



## Azathoth (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Dear Canon

.|.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

I don't use DPP, but have been using EOS Utility regularly for several years. I regularly shoot with a 5D3, with a 5D for backup. 

The version of EOS Utility that is compatible with Windows 7/8 (I still use 7) won't recognize the 5D. So, in order to maintain a ready backup solution, I have to have a virtual machine installed on my laptop (I use VMware Player), under which I have Windows XP installed, along with the latest Windows XP-compatible version of EOS Utility. Very tedious setup.

I really don't understand why Canon chooses to follow this design route. Maybe they think it will induce their user base to upgrade to the latest camera versions. But that requirement is likely most often discovered after finding that the latest software won't work with the user's current equipment. Trying to turn a negative experience plus the requirement to expend significant additional cash doesn't translate in my mind to a satisfied customer base.


----------



## Cali_PH (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

I was just at a Canon Live Learning workshop this weekend where one of the instructors talked about how we might want to give up LR & PS because Canon's software always works on all Canon cameras, no matter what, unlike LR/PP. He was talking about new camera models, but this is still funny timing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



JonAustin said:


> Trying to turn a negative experience plus the requirement to expend significant additional cash doesn't translate in my mind to a satisfied customer base.



A $ from an unsatisfied customer is worth as much as from a satisfied one. Actually, an unsatisfied customer upsold to newer or more expensive gear is preferable unless he/she abandons the system altogether or is so annoyed that he/she gets another past time occupation. 

However, in the case of software I can somehow understand Canon to try to reduce the support cost. The software is not "free" as it's included in the hardware price, but they will still have calculated some "end of life" span in their accounts. Fyi: Magic Lantern is trying to cover all cameras, and it's turning out to be very problematic as they *are* different, though often only in small details.

The problem is Canon is their bad communication that comes across as arrogant and erratic, they should turn to announcing end of life cycles well in advance and probably have a "paid" software lifetime extension like Microsoft has.


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



JonAustin said:


> Trying to turn a negative experience plus the requirement to expend significant additional cash doesn't translate in my mind to a satisfied customer base.





Marsu42 said:


> A $ from an unsatisfied customer is worth as much as from a satisfied one. Actually, an unsatisfied customer upsold to newer or more expensive gear is preferable unless....


I think there's merit in both perspectives but converting camera upgrades into grudge purchases does not strike me as a sustainable business strategy. 

I don't use DPP so I shouldn't care whether it works with my previous generation cameras. For some reason I do. (Maybe this is because Canon's telling me my cameras are 4 years old and so I need to pony up another pile of kilodollars if I want to consider myself a valued customer.) 

It all makes me less than gruntled...


----------



## IsaacImage (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Is there Mac OS version ?!!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



IsaacImage said:


> Is there Mac OS version ?!!



Yes.  ... Right here http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?model=EOS-1D%20X&filter=0&menu=Download


----------



## I Simonius (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

So... I have a 5Dmk2 and I can't use it - I see - OK well thanks Canon for nothing as DPP was too clunky to bother with anyway so as far as software goes canon is still very much in my bad books - do they seriously expect me to upgrade to 5D3 jst to use their software? Why cripple it otherwise?


this is no way to endear me to you, Canon (and that's putting it politely)


----------



## RGF (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

At the risk of starting another holy war (the first being Canon vs Nikon), I wonder if Canon will ever see the light and make DPP and EOS Util work on Macs 

Never mind - I found the Mac download. My Bad :


----------



## jrista (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



johnhenry said:


> Nice of Canon to hobble the actual utility of their downloads. Why did I bother paying for a 7D?
> 
> Maybe some hacking is in order?



Are you seriously complaining about buying a camera that was released YEARS ago, Canon's oldest body ever, in fact, because it doesn't work with a JUST NOW newly released version of DPP? Seriously?

This is just the *first *release of DPP 4.0. The way Canon's message is worded, the limitations on the compatible bodies is just "at launch", indicating that support for additional bodies will be rolled out as they have the time to implement support for each one. No one really, truly thinks Canon is dumb enough to alienate their customers like that. I completely expect Canon to fully support their entire current camera body lineup with DPP 4.x eventually. 

Every time a new camera body is released (from most manufacturers), changes to metadata and sometimes RAW pixel data storage structure, have to be changed. Some of those changes are dictated by the choices in hardware design (i.e. how many masked off and/or disabled border pixels the sensor has, which is not the same from sensor to sensor.) It would be a LOT of work to implement the necessary handlers for each and every variant of the CR2 raw file format. It is therefor no surprise they STARTED somewhere (i.e. their full frame cameras, of which there are few, and for which there are likely to be more similarities than differences.)


----------



## Pixel (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

This download is clearly labeled as "preview." Which in my mind says it's a little further along than beta. 
The full release is set for the end of the month. Can we stop the Canon bashing until it's officially released?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Pixel said:


> The full release is set for the end of the month. Can we stop the Canon bashing until it's officially released?



Most bashing seems to be over the unsupported older (or 70d: cheaper) camera models, and that won't change with the final version.

But if you'd like on the positive side: I've tried EOS Utility 3, at last managed to connect my 6d via wifi to my Windows laptop (using VirtualRouter to create an AP) and have to say the remote control and usability is great. Now if only the 6d had a better LV af like the 70d, this could even be fun. And if I'd have remote lens. zoom. And a robotic gear to aim the lens


----------



## memoriaphoto (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> johnhenry said:
> 
> 
> > Nice of Canon to hobble the actual utility of their downloads. Why did I bother paying for a 7D?
> ...



Well, in that case they are sure dumb enough not to rephrase the pressrelease by using the simple words:

"At launch only XX models will be supported, however all existing canon models will be supported in an upcoming release"

That would instantly kill all speculations and bad mouthing...


----------



## johnhenry (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> johnhenry said:
> 
> 
> > Nice of Canon to hobble the actual utility of their downloads. Why did I bother paying for a 7D?
> ...



Their "strategy", if this word would actually apply to something so poorly conceived, strikes my as being somewhat disingenuous. If Microsoft made a major upgrade to Windows 8.1 but said it wouldn't work on computer more than 3 years old, would there be an outcry?

As a former computer programmer, I do understand some of the complexities that have to be dealt with when writing code that works across a wide base of hardware. That's why there exists an "abstraction layer" between most hardware and the software that applies to it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> No one really, truly thinks Canon is dumb enough to alienate their customers like that. I completely expect Canon to fully support their entire current camera body lineup with DPP 4.x eventually.



As in "current" camera line up, or including the 10d which is in dpp3? You've got me there, I believe they might make a cut somewhere sometime. Imho it depends on the camera generation, once they add one 18mp crop camera it's likely they've covered them all.


----------



## jrista (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Marsu42 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > No one really, truly thinks Canon is dumb enough to alienate their customers like that. I completely expect Canon to fully support their entire current camera body lineup with DPP 4.x eventually.
> ...



I disagree about the 18mp crop cameras. Almost every new generation of Canon cameras has companion changes to the CR2 RAW file format. Most of the time, it's in the metadata area, specifically in the manufacturer's custom data block, but the changes are quite often breaking. Canon does not seem concerned about maintaining backwards compatibility in their custom metadata section in EXIF, and data block sizes change, some values are completely removed, etc. 

Sometimes the border masking/calibration pixels change, even though the sensor itself is still the same (i.e. the 18mp APS-C). 

There is ZERO guarantee that, even if Canon uses the same sensor, that the format of the CR2 RAW file will remain the same. 

BTW, I speak from first hand experience here. I wrote a metadata extractor for a personal web site I've been trying to build for myself (still pending, other jobs keep consuming all my time, and the little bits if free time I have, I spend on my photography). I spent a month digging into the specs for Canon's RAW files, for their custom EXIF metadata, etc. I spent another month writing the extractor in C#, and augmenting existing javascript extractors (still an ongoing project). I was surprised by how often Canon's data changes from version to version of a CR2 raw file. Once I understood that, it made total sense why Adobe has such a hard time keeping ACR/LR up to date and working with every new model camera that Canon releases...they have to figure out what changed (which is NOT well documented, sometimes not documented at all, in Canon's stuff...you basically have to download Canons example source code and run a diff on it with prior versions). Once you know what changed, then you have to implement the necessary changes in your own code to detect the CR2 version and route it through the right path in your code to handle and render it properly.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> I was surprised by how often Canon's data changes from version to version of a CR2 raw file. Once I understood that, it made total sense why Adobe has such a hard time keeping ACR/LR up to date and working with every new model camera that Canon releases...they have to figure out what changed (which is NOT well documented, sometimes not documented at all, in Canon's stuff.



Interesting to know - and it is about the same on the hardware side, I know from ML: the cameras seem to be the same from the outside (digic4, 18mp sensor) but there are lots of small differences and changes that break simpe copy+past compatibility across all models. 

Btw I also recently had a deeper look at the CR2 metadata as I wrote a watermarking and metatdata filter script (what to keep, what to delete for what purpose)... exiftool does an amazing job at decoding even the more obscure Canon tags, but I wouldn't want to imagine how long it took to get all this exif/iptc/xmp/makernotes stuff in order.


----------



## jrista (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Marsu42 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised by how often Canon's data changes from version to version of a CR2 raw file. Once I understood that, it made total sense why Adobe has such a hard time keeping ACR/LR up to date and working with every new model camera that Canon releases...they have to figure out what changed (which is NOT well documented, sometimes not documented at all, in Canon's stuff.
> ...



Yeah, it's kind of a mess. It really isn't any better for other manufacturers. Some of them have even more radical generational changes in their metadata than Canon does.


----------



## tgara (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Completely useless software. How does one use it? All I see are tiny thumbnails of my raw images, and I cannot edit them Help? A simple tutorial anyone?


----------



## Act444 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Trying out DPP 4 in a real-world setting after shooting a signing with my 6D this evening. 

I like many of the extra features but there are a few somewhat annoying kinks they still need to work out...and it would be nice to edit crop camera images as well (from my 7D, SL1 and M) instead of being limited to just FF.


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



tgara said:


> Completely useless software. How does one use it? All I see are tiny thumbnails of my raw images, and I cannot edit them Help? A simple tutorial anyone?


Hi tgara
Chances are, you are looking at images that are not created on a 5DII or 1DX, or any of the other qualified cameras that this software is specifically targeted at. From what I see, that's what this software release is specifically targeted at.
My 5DIII raw files work just fine. My 50D ones don't.
Just as advertised.

Cheers


----------



## tgara (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



thebowtie said:


> tgara said:
> 
> 
> > Completely useless software. How does one use it? All I see are tiny thumbnails of my raw images, and I cannot edit them Help? A simple tutorial anyone?
> ...



Yep, I'm a dope. I was trying to look at RAWs made with my SL1, and of course the do not show. RAWs from my 5D3 work fine.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a mess. It really isn't any better for other manufacturers. Some of them have even more radical generational changes in their metadata than Canon does.



It would be interesting to know if the Canon guys are as confused as the rest of the world is by now, or if they've got top-notch internal docs and samples that make everything easy to do.

For example I know the Magic Lantern devs recently failed to figure out Canon's awb algorithm - it's a complete mystery what all these color channel tags exactly mean and how they end up in a temperature and tint value (they need it for the dual_iso module). Who knows how different that is between camera models. First they tried to compute the awb from the tags which did very seldom work, now they compute it from the ground up looking at the pixels which often also doesn't work :-\


----------



## winglet (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Hmmm. I ran into a similar issue with my 5D MkII back in the day when Aperture didn't yet support the RAW format in that body. I switched to LR and never looked back. Now it appears that if I try to use the new DPP it will work with my 1DX files and not my 5DII? Deja vu. And no, I will not run out and buy a 5DIII or another 1DX just to use some software I only go to sporadically.

Can anyone confirm that versions 3 and 4 will play nice together on the same computer? I don't have the time to fiddle around with such nonsense right now, maybe someone else has already tried? 

Another swing and a miss, Canon. Wish it wasn't so predictable.


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



winglet said:


> Can anyone confirm that versions 3 and 4 will play nice together on the same computer? I don't have the time to fiddle around with such nonsense right now, maybe someone else has already tried?


Hi Winglet,
Yes, I can confirm that on my computer (Windows 7x64) both 3.x and 4 work fine side-by-side.
HOWEVER, the metatdata that is stored in/with 3.x-treated RAW files is invisible to 4.0.

To your other point of 'why only recent cameras?' - I speculate the reason is that Canon have sensed the wrath of the photographic community's response to Adobe CC, and probably tried to provide a 'LR-Lite' kind of product for free - which depends on later (64-bit) hardware and latest camera's embedded metadata.
Maybe to get customers to love Canon a bit more - and try to regain some kind of loyalty.
Who really knows?
Just speculating of course.

Cheers


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Some of the arguments here supporting Canon's decision to abandon older camera models in DPP 4 are just nonsense.

The analogy comparing the break with older camera models to Microsoft Windows 8.1's incompatibility with older PCs is absurd. If MS were to announce that Windows 8.1 wouldn't read RTF documents produced by older versions of WordPad, for example, then it might be a valid comparison.

There is no _technical_ reason why Canon can't code DPP 4 to read every version of RAW file produced by every digital camera -- both SLR and P&S -- that Canon has ever produced. There may be marketing reasons (and I'm willing to bet that this is a purely marketing decision), and possibly financial reasons (but again, probably driven by Marketing).


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Older camera support aside, I downloaded these from Canon USA late last night and found a few interesting things. First of all, it makes you install EOS Utility 2 (which I uninstalled) and it also installs an application called Canon Lens Registration or something like that. It was too late for me to fool around with it, but I wonder what that application does. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## winglet (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Thanks thebowtie,

I'll give it a shot on my Mac when I get a few minutes free. I'm always curious to try new software but I hate running multiple versions of the same thing...


----------



## superlatives (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



mackguyver said:


> Older camera support aside, I downloaded these from Canon USA late last night and found a few interesting things. First of all, it makes you install EOS Utility 2 (which I uninstalled) and it also installs an application called Canon Lens Registration or something like that. It was too late for me to fool around with it, but I wonder what that application does. Has anyone tried it?


Hi:

Canon Lens Registration seems to be a separate "component" of what EOS Utility used to have built-in in the past: it allows you to apply lens aberration info for lenses you select.


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



winglet said:


> Thanks thebowtie,
> 
> I'll give it a shot on my Mac when I get a few minutes free. I'm always curious to try new software but I hate running multiple versions of the same thing...


One more thing...
Because it's a "New" and "independent" installation, it not only does not leverage any metadata, you also need to download all the lens profiles you use for this installation if you want to use "Digital Lens Optimization". 

However, if you do use it, I find that it works much faster at applying the DLO than the older 3.x versions.

I'm still standing by my speculation that Canon are trying to woo back their fan base by providing a more usable DPP so that you may not want to pay Adobe for theirs any more if what you need is addressed by DPP.

(Then maybe that will allow you to save for the next shiny thing from Canon  )
Cheers


----------



## nubu (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

For me, as long time user of the classic dpp most changes are improvements and overall the performance esp. with the dlp modules. Two changes are not positive from my point of view:
- I really liked the old quick separate crop and rotation tool. It was much faster.
- Maybe connected to the loss of a separate crop and rotation tool crop and rotation is now also part
of a recipe when copied from one pic to another. Meaning that if your pic contains cropping info this is copied to another pic when coping the correction recipe! Before this was separated - which was much more flexible. Normaly cropping is someting very individual for a pic and not something like a whitbalance or nois reduction setting which typically applies to a sequence of pics...

nubu

PS: ... I had one crash so far with about 1000 pics developed.


----------



## jrista (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Marsu42 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it's kind of a mess. It really isn't any better for other manufacturers. Some of them have even more radical generational changes in their metadata than Canon does.
> ...



Um, I'm rather confused at why the ML guys couldn't figure out the temp/tint model. That's actually the same as the L*a*b* color space. It's just blue/yellow and magenta/green opponent-process color axes, which are the same opponent-process color axes human vision uses (i.e. we cannot simultaneously see blue and yellow at the same spatial location...same goes for magenta/red and green...this is due to the way the cones of our eyes respond to light via a tristimulus factor.) This stuff is pretty thoroughly researched theory (decades old theory)...if the ML guys want to figure it out, they should probably look into color theory, especially the work done by the CIE. 

Also, as far as I know, when I went searching, Canon provides fully functional source code for how they do...everything. It is not well documented, but if your a coder, and you can get your hands on source code, you should be able to figure out what it's doing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



jrista said:


> Um, I'm rather confused at why the ML guys couldn't figure out the temp/tint model. That's actually the same as the L*a*b* color space. It's just blue/yellow and magenta/green opponent-process color axes, which are the same opponent-process color axes human vision uses (i.e. we cannot simultaneously see blue and yellow at the same spatial location...same goes for magenta/red and green...this is due to the way the cones of our eyes respond to light via a tristimulus factor.) This stuff is pretty thoroughly researched theory (decades old theory)...if the ML guys want to figure it out, they should probably look into color theory, especially the work done by the CIE.



Well, alex did add two wb autotdetection algoritms, "greymed" and "greymax". As far as I understand it the latter to maximize the grey areas by adjusting the wb, the former is a "traditional algorithm" as alex puts it. Both often work ok, but not in all cases and currently completely fails on underexposed shots, the major problem seems to be the tint value. No idea where he got the idea from, I have no insight into this at all. 



jrista said:


> Also, as far as I know, when I went searching, Canon provides fully functional source code for how they do...everything. It is not well documented, but if your a coder, and you can get your hands on source code, you should be able to figure out what it's doing.



I guess the ML people are not used to receiving any help from Canon, source code or otherwise. Canon's awb has got some "intelligence" built in that corrects their computed values for the specific scene type they figure is being shot. 

You're saying Canon's awb algorithm can be found in the Canon Digital Camera SDK for everybody to see? Isn't this rather a closed source thing seeing how much Nikon struggles with getting the "correct" tint values?


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



johnhenry said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > johnhenry said:
> ...



Bad analogy - the hardware is gone, but the files are still here.

I don't care whether the current version of Windows I have would run on the desktop computer I had in 2009, because it is no longer in my possession.

I do care whether the current version of DPP (or PS, or LR, or whatever) would process the raw files I shot in 2009 with a 450D, as though the hardware is no longer in my possession, the raw files are & I might want to reprocess them.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



Antono Refa said:


> johnhenry said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


+1 The analogy is 100% off. There would be an outcry if the new Windows couldn't read all user files that were created with previous versions of Windows.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



tron said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Bad analogy - the hardware is gone, but the files are still here.
> ...



Wow, good observations, guys! (See post #38) ;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Upgraded to 4.0! 
I have a 5D3! 
My 1D4 files are not readable! 
I did not toss out 3.X ???


----------



## agierke (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Any additional info on the status of this? I am trying to get a 5d3 tethered to a Mac using OS X Yosemite.

Tried the AU Canon download of EOS Utility 3 and it still says that it is incompatible with the operating system. Tried looking for a US download on Canon USA site and couldn't find anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

Each new release of a Apple OS breaks Canon Software as well as lots of printer drivers. Its best to wait until either Apple does a fix, or Canon releases a fix. I've seen posts that say 3.1 works, but 3.0 which was released a few months ago does not.


----------



## philmoz (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*



agierke said:


> Any additional info on the status of this? I am trying to get a 5d3 tethered to a Mac using OS X Yosemite.
> 
> Tried the AU Canon download of EOS Utility 3 and it still says that it is incompatible with the operating system. Tried looking for a US download on Canon USA site and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thx



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware

Select 'OS X Mavericks 10.9' as the operating system.

Version 3.0.1 works fine with my 5D3 on Yosemite (as does 2.14.40 if you want to use version 2).
You can also download the updated versions of DPP 3 & 4 here - both of these also work for me on Yosemite.

Phil.


----------



## agierke (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: DPP 4.0 & EOS Utility 3.0 Available for Download*

thx phil, i will give that a try.


----------

